# What You Smelled Today Was The Smell Of My #@*& Shooting



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I couldn't get arrested if I robbed a bank in front of a bunch of cops today. I had BB's going everywhere except where I was aiming.

I started out bad and got steadily worse. At times I had great alignment, but shots were high and vice versa. Subconsciously I really must like misery.

And just as I was about to commit Hari-kari to get rid of my creditors and how frustrated I was with my shooting, I remembered something I wrote a while ago, that my draw length was a bit short on this sling, and that I had to retie it, at that time I didn't want to waste that tubing if the draw length was about an inch or so to short did I? So I pulled out another small sling, although a bit more powerful and decided to have a go at it ----- almost immediately the odorous cloud that was hanging over the universe went away and there were nothing but Blue Sky's with Bing Crosby singing ;') ya, that extra draw length made a huge difference in my anchor point and hold, I was shooting totally different then earlier in the day.

Man alive did I learn a big lessen ---- I*f It Is Not Right .... Fix It !*

Stayed out and shot some more and I was much, much happier then when I had started off the afternoon for sure.

Hope you guys found my shooting day to your amusement .... ya, I'll try to do it again tomorrow, shooting good that is, god willing.

Oh ya, I will be putting on new tubes on that first sling tonight ?

It is Now been 3 hours since I first wrote the above piece of literary art :

Well, it is tonight and I have a cold one on the table (my wife), LOL, LOL, LOL. I just did retie the three BB type slings and the one that I had trouble with earlier today I changed to single #303 Kent single tubes and a micro fiber pouch of a bit more stability ... I will put on a Tyvek patch tomorrow morning at work, before I'm immersed in SBA Virus stuff ;- (

wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Been there before man, could not hit a thing, switched slings / setups- nailed the target over and over. Some times I end up with a bum bandset, sometimes even on inspection I have no idea why they won't shoot, guess I just tie them wrong every now and then. Good to know I am not the only one to have this problem


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot much better today, changed my anchor point and paid attention to band alignment. My grip I changed and it worked great, with thumb down, but I think pouch alignment may be a bit off, with the thumb on top (although it doesn't feel as good, I don't have that problem, I will see tomorrow)

wll


----------

